# Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC



## ada101n (18. Juni 2012)

*Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Hallo, habe folgendes Anliegen:

Ich besitze einen Laptop mit aktuellen Daten und einen kleinen Desktop PC als Backup Ort mit 2 Festplatten.

Der Laptop hat einen standardmäßig intern verbauten Wlan Adapter/Wlan Karte.
Der PC hingegen hat nur einen Wlan USB Stick.

Nun möchte ich, dass wenn ich den PC einschalte ohne Probleme und mit schneller Geschwindigkeit Daten hin und her schieben kann.
Beide haben Windows 7 und könnten mit Kabel verbunden werden (da sie nicht weit voneinander entfernt sind).
Der Router ist 1 Zimmer weiter und somit nur über Wlan erreichbar.

Das Windows Heimnetzwerk kann ich mir abschminken. Ich schaffe es von alleine ein Heimnetzwerk zu erstellen und danach die jeweiligen Ordner freizugeben. Es gibt dort aber zwei folgende Probleme:
-Datenübertragung liegt bei ca. 200Kb/s
-Bei einem Neustart des Laptops / PC's bricht das Heimnetzwerk völlig ab und kann nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Einzige Option liegt hierbei die beiden Heimnetzwerke zu löschen, neuzustarten und dann ein neues Heimnetzwerk aufzumachen.

-->Von daher suche ich nach der günstigsten, schnellsten und unkompliziertesten Möglichkeit des Datenaustausches.
Eine Übertragung durch irgendein Kabel wäre kein Problem.
Aber wie gesagt: 2x Windows 7,der PC hat im Gegensatz zum Laptop nur einen Wlan Stick und keine Karte


----------



## Ash1983 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Ein USB-Link-Kabel könnte vielleicht eine Option sein: LogiLink Easy Copy PC-Link Kabel USB 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (dieses ist nicht für Windows 7 spezifiziert, es geht nur darum, dir anschaulich zu machen, was gemeint ist  ).

Falls beide Geräte USB 3.0 Ports haben, gibt es sicherlich auch passende Kabel dafür.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Dann nutz doch das Kabel 
Das ist das einfachste, billigste und mit Abstand schnellste, wenn es um Datenübertragung geht.
Es kann aber sein, dass du je nach Alter der NICs ein Crossoverkabel benötigst, wenn du beide Geräte miteinander verbindest.


----------



## ada101n (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Habe mir das USB Kabel schon angeschaut. Aber in den Rezensionen ist zu lesen, dass der Adapter nicht Windows 7 unterstützt.

Wie funktioniert das im Groben mit dem Cross-over? Muss ich da in den Windows Einstellungen wieder ein Netzwerk aufbauen? Das wäre schlecht, da mein normal erstelltes Heimnetzwerk total rumspinnt und kaum Logik dahinter ist (zumindest in meinem Fall).
Wäre cool, wenn mir das jemand kurz in eigenen Worten erklären könnte wie es mit dem Cross-over Kabel in der Praxis ausschaut.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Ash1983 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*



ada101n schrieb:


> Habe mir das USB Kabel schon angeschaut. Aber in den Rezensionen ist zu lesen, dass der Adapter nicht Windows 7 unterstützt.


 
Steht ja hinter dem Link da oben 


Zu dem Crossover-Kabel: Selbst nie verwendet, aber normal müssten alle Rechner ins selbe Netzwerk. Im Zweifel also ein Heimnetzwerk erstellen (es erscheint ein Passwort, das brauchst du um derselben Netzwerkgruppe mit anderen PCs beizutreten; würde ich mir der Einfachheit halber mal eben abschreiben, du kannst es dir aber auch jederzeit wieder anzeigen lassen) und mit allen PCs in dieses Heimnetzwerk rein. Ich denke mit Einstellungen zur Dateifreigabe hast du dich schonmal beschäftigt und weißt, wie sowas funktioniert. Falls nicht, google oder hier fragen 
Was extrem wichtig ist: Weder der Benutzername noch der Computername von verschiedenen Rechnern sollten gleich sein, da zickt Windows massiv rum.


----------



## ada101n (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Also ich habe ja heute schon mit den Heimnetzwerken rumgebastelt und es kommt nur zu Problemen.

Ich habe im Netzwerk und Freigabecenter das Heimnetzwerk gewählt und auch in der Systemsteuerung->Heimnetzwerk ein Netzwerk mit einem Standardpasswort erstellt. Dann habe ich gewisse Ordner ausgewählt und oben im Reiter "Freigeben für Heimnetzwerk -lesen/schreiben" gewählt. Gerade im Moment habe ich die Verbindung zwischen PC und Laptop und kann problemlos Daten hin und her schieben. Problem ist allerdings, dass es mit 300kb/s geschieht.

Größeres Problem ist auch noch, dass wenn ich den PC oder Laptop runterfahre und danach wieder anschalte, ich überhaupt kein Heimnetzwerk mehr habe. Wenn ich auf "Heimnetzwerkgruppe" gehe, dann steht dort, dass sinngemäß, dass er kein Heimnetzwerk findet oder keins existiert.
Egal was ich danach mache, es kommt keine Verbindung zustande. Einziger Ausweg: Altes Heimnetzwerk löschen und neues aufmachen (was sehr umständlich ist).
-->Weiß da jemand einen Rat?


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Wie groß sind denn die Dateien, die du da kopierst?


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2012)

Nimm doch die alte Freigabemöglichkeit von Win XP und nicht die Heimnetzgruppe.


----------



## ShadowAMD (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

hast du ein Lan kabel genommen und die Rechner so verbunden ohne Switch dazwischen oder so ? Das könnte evtl. sein, 
wie sind die IP Adresse eingestellt, per DHCP über Router oder manuell zugewiesen? 

Es kann auch sein das wenn du einen W-Lan N Adapter hast mit theoretischer Übertragung von 300 Mbit/s und nur eine Lan-Verbindung von 100 Mbit/s dann kann es sein das Windows die schneller Verbindung nimmt, also in dem Fall die W-Lan Verbindung, ist zwar zum schluss langsamer aber das versteht Windows nicht, das kannst du einmal im Task-Manager überprüfen wenn du Daten verschiebst, dann kannst du im Reiter Netzwerk sehen welche Schnittstelle er nimmt. Alternativ W-Lan deaktivieren, Lan-Karte eine IP zuweißen(an beiden Rechnern, dürfen aber nicht die selbe sein!) und einmal so testen.


----------



## ada101n (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

@der_knoben:
Alles was sich im Monat so anstaut. Heißt also im Monat mindestens so um die 20GB

@timsu:
wie geht das?

@shadowamd:
Wie gesagt: meine Rechner sind nicht mit Lan verbunden, da der Router ein Zimmer weiter ist. Der Laptop ist aufm aktuellen Stand und der alte Dual-Core- PC hat nur einen billigen USB-Wlan-Stick. 
Eine Übertragung von Dateien von nur ca. 2GB dauert wirklich sehr lange, sodass ich dem Rechner das mit den 300kb/s auch glaube.
Seltsamer weise habe ich den PC vor ca. 10 Minuten angeschaltet und bemerkt, dass das gestrig erstellte Netzwerk zwischen beiden noch besteht. Anscheinend braucht er seine Zeit um das Ganze zu erkennen, was nicht verständlich ist.
Bezueglich der IP Einstellungen habe ich folgendes Tutorial befolgt: Windows 7 Homegroup: Netzwerkkonfiguration und Ordnerfreigabe - Netzwerktotal.de

Wenn ich was bei den Einstellungen prüfen muss, wäre es gut, dass ihr mir eine genaue Anleitung gebt. Denn ich betrete in Sachen Netzwerkeinstellungen und dem Erstellen von Netzwerken Neuland.

Würden sich beide mit einem Cross-over-Kabel mühelos verbinden lassen? Wie ist denn das genau mit dem Cross-Over Kabel? Einfach das eine Ende des Kabels in den Lan Anschluss des Laptops und dann das andere Kabel in den Lan Anschluss des PC's? Oder muss ich da auch was in den Router stecken oder gar was in den Netzwerkeinstellungen verändern?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2012)

Schau mal hier:
www.scareware.de/2009/11/mit-windows-xp-oder-vista-auf-windows-7-freigaben-zugreifen/


----------



## Darkknightrippper (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Kommt eine externe Festplatte für dich nicht infrage ? Diese wäre immerhin schneller als W-LAN N und 100MBit Lan. Nachher kannst du die Daten immer noch auf den PC verschieben, wenn du willst.


----------



## $DaViD$ (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*



ada101n schrieb:


> Würden sich beide mit einem  Cross-over-Kabel mühelos verbinden lassen? Wie ist denn das genau mit  dem Cross-Over Kabel? Einfach das eine Ende des Kabels in den Lan  Anschluss des Laptops und dann das andere Kabel in den Lan Anschluss des  PC's? Oder muss ich da auch was in den Router stecken oder gar was in  den Netzwerkeinstellungen verändern?


 
Das sollte eig kein Problem darstellen, einfach jeweils die enden des  Cross-overs in die LAN büchse stecken und ggf die WLAN karte  deaktivieren, dann bei diesen Adaptern wie auch schon in dem von dir  geposteten Link die IP Adressen änderen - Da du noch in der selben Arbeitsgruppe bist sollte jetzt die kommunikation funktionieren, einfachmal testen. 

Ein Corss-Overkabel dient der direkten kommunikation von 2 Clients über  ein Kabel es wird dazwischen keine Switch oder Router gebraucht, da die  intere Adern bereits "richtig" liegen um die Daten zu verschicken zu können... ganz grob gesagt ... 

Greez David


----------



## ShadowAMD (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Hmm, das mit dem Crossover würd ich einfach ausprobieren anstecken und Learning by Doing, wenn nich kannst du ja fragen!

Aber mal so ein Gedanke, wird das nicht auf Dauer nervig, wenn du jedes mal deine Notebook an den Rechner anstecken musst. 
Vielleicht könnte man auch über einen Zentralen Datenspeicher nachdenken ?


----------



## $DaViD$ (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Ein NAS(Network Attached Storage) würde sich auch anbieten, aber ich denk auf Grund mangelnder Netzwerk erfahrung zwar nicht unmöglich aber umständlich...


----------



## ShadowAMD (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Naja, so schwer ist das eigentlich nicht. Kurz eine IP vergeben und evtl. noch das RAID enstellen falls vorhanden, mehr is ja denke ich nicht, auch und in den windows explorer einbinden. 
Dann wäre das Problem mit der "langsamen" Datenübertragung aber trotzdem nicht behoben... Also ohne ein halbwegs vernünftiges Netzwerk mit Kabel lässt sich ausser Crossover nichts machen ?


----------



## ada101n (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

NAS Systeme wären mir zu teuer. Will den Datenspeicher fast zum Nulltarif bekommen. Habe ja deshalb in meinen alten Dual-Core die Fesplatten verbaut. 
Habe nun 1x SSD (zur sehr günstigen Beschleunigung des gesamten Rechners)

1x 1TB extern

1x 2TB extern
1x 2TB intern

Die Daten sind mir sehr wichtig, sodass ich dann zentral auf meinem Laptop arbeite (500GB) und dann hin und wieder alle Daten vom Laptop auf den PC übetrage. Dort spiegele ich die Dateien dann ein mal extern und ein mal intern.
Irgendwann ergänze ich die 1TB extern dann auch mit einer 1TB intern. Diese muss aber irgendwann noch gekauft werden.
Daher werden die unwichtigen Daten auf der 1TB externen Platte im Moment noch nicht gespiegelt und sind bei einem Datenausfall hinüber.

Mal ne Frage:
Ist es schlimm, dass sich meine externen Platten auf einem Laminatfußboden befinden? Habe für diese keine Abstellfläche. Sollte ich die Platten vielleicht besser mit Schaumstoff o.ä. auspolstern? Der Nachteil wäre dann eine etwas höhere Überhitzung.


P.s. Verstehe mittlerweile auch, weshalb es zur Unterbrechung des Netzwerks kommt. Das geschieht bspw., wenn ich den Laptop zusammenklappe und er in den Ruhezustand herunterfährt. Dann steht da beim späteren Hochfahren des Laptops aus dem Ruhezustand, dass keine Netzwerke zur Verfügung stehen. Dummerweise muss ich dann mal ausnahmsweise auf den blauen Reiter -Windows Problembehandlung oder so ähnlich- klicken, wonach dann in ca. 30 Sekunden das Netzwerk wieder aufgebaut wird. 
Eine schnellere Datenübertragung als 600kb/s war aber noch nie möglich. Das ist bei Dateien ab 2GB sehr nervig. Daher werde ich mir jetzt ein Cross-over-Kabel kaufen und mal schauen, ob ich das Ganze irgendwie hinbekomme.


----------



## ShadowAMD (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Würde mich einmal interessieren ob das geklappt hat so wie es gewünscht ist.


----------



## ada101n (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Hallo, habe eben das Cross-over Kabel mit den zwei Rechnern verbunden. Es ist auch kurz hell aufgeleuchtet.
Nun verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht wie ich meine Daten von Rechner A nach Rechner B kopieren kann? 

P.s. das Drahtlos-Heimnetzwerk besteht immer noch. Aber sogar jetzt ist nur eine Datenübertragung von nur etwa 700 kb/s möglich. Aber das Cross-over Kabel funktioniert ja warscheinlich sowieso anders?

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Das Ganze sieht jetzt so aus:
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2938/wrtkb9xq_jpg.htm


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

Lass das mit dem Heimnetzwerk und mach es wie bei XP mit Arbeitsgruppen.


----------



## ada101n (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

@Timsu: Erklär mir wie ich vorgehen soll. Kenne mich nur geringfügig aus.

Aber prinzipiell müsste hier sicher nur eine Kleinigkeit geändert werden, damit das Ganze auch klappt. Vermutlich irgendwas im Internetprotokoll Version 4 o.ä. 
Leider weiß ich nicht genau was ich da jetzt genau machen muss. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Hier eine Anleitung:
http://scareware.de/2009/11/mit-windows-xp-oder-vista-auf-windows-7-freigaben-zugreifen/
Achja: crossover gibt nur Probleme und ist 90er Jahre Technik.
Heutzutage nutz man "geswitchte" Netzwerke


----------



## ada101n (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

@ Timsu: Erklär mir das mal genauer wie ich da vorgehe.

Aber prinzipiell muss man ja nicht sehr viel verändern, um den Datenaustausch hinzubekommen.
Wäre halt gut, wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*



> Öffnen Sie: Systemsteuerung\Netzwerk und Internet\Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter\Erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen ändern
> ganz unten: bei Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben umschalten auf  Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben ausschalten
> darunter: bei Heimnetzgruppen-Verbindungen umschalten auf  Benutzerkonten und Kennwörter zum Herstellen von Verbindungen mit anderen Computern verwenden
> Neu starten.
> ...


Das an dem Pc ausführen, an dem du etwas freigeben willst.
(Quelle: http://scareware.de/2009/11/mit-windows-xp-oder-vista-auf-windows-7-freigaben-zugreifen/)


----------



## ada101n (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

@Timsu:

Habe mal probeweiser eine größere Datei genommen und freigegeben.
Nun überträgt er mit 10MB/s, was auch völlig in Ordnung ist.

Aber besteht denn jetzt nicht ein sehr großes Sicherheitsrisiko?
Denn jetzt dürfte ja z.B. auch der PC meines Bruders auf die sensiblen Dateien zugreifen, oder irre ich mich?

Sind diese Dateien jetzt nicht gar öffentlich, sodass sich dann gar mein Nachbar einklinken kann?


P.s. Mal eine andere Frage: Kann ich ein schnelles Heimnetzwerk auch dann einstellen, wenn ich den Desktop PC per LAN an den Router verbinde und ansonsten mit meinem Laptop per Wlan darauf zugreife?


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Also dein Nachbar kann auf keinen Fall zugreifen, wenn er an einem anderen Router ist.
Du kannst Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben aktivieren, dann dürfte eine PW Abfrage kommen (siehe Anleitung: die lange Version)
Du kannst natürlich mit allen PCs am Router darauf zugreifen, lass das Crossoverkabel gleich weg.


----------



## ada101n (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Da treten nun wieder Probleme auf. Vorhin hatte ich noch die Heimnetzgruppe aktiv. Bin nun bei beiden aus dem Heimnetz ausgetreten.

Beim Tutorial steht:


> Alternativ und etwas schneller:
> Öffnen Sie das Windows-Menü und geben SystemPropertiesComputerName.exe ein.
> (Es öffnet sich ebenfalls der Dialog Systemeigenschaften auf der Seite Computername.)
> Sie sehen im Dialog Systemeigenschaften den Namen der Arbeitsgruppe:
> ...



Bei mir:

Laptop: Computername "Test" , Arbeitsgruppe "WORKGROUP"
Der Reiter "Mitgleid von" ist grau und kann nicht angewählt werden.

PC: Computername "Backup", Arbeitsgruppe "WORKGROUP"
Wenn ich jetzt dort den Reiter "Mitglied von" auswähle und dann als Domäne "Workgoup" mache, dann kommt Fehlermeldung "Es konnte keine Verbindung mit einem Active Directory-Domänencontroller (AD DC) für die Domäne "WORKGROUP" hergestellt werden.
Stellen sie sicher, dass der Domänenname richtig eingegeben wurde. Wenn sie den Namen richtig eingegeben haben, klicken sie auf Details, um Infotmationen zur Problembehanldung zu sehen"



EDIT:

Wenn ich nun die Arbeitsgruppe beibehalte (also ohne den Reiter "Mitglied von Domäne") und dann das Tutorial befolge 





> Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Ordner, den Sie freigeben wollen, und wählen Sie im Kontextmenü Eigenschaften.
> Wählen Sie im Dialog Eigenschaften von <Ordnername> den Reiter Freigabe.
> Klicken Sie auf Erweiterte Freigabe:Aktivieren Sie im Dialog Erweiterte Freigabe die Option Diesen Ordner freigeben ganz oben.Klicken Sie dann im Bereich unten auf Berechtigungen.
> Wählen Sie Jeder und aktivieren Sie die Optionen Vollzugriff und Ändern. (Sicherheitstechnisch ist das natürlich ein Graus, aber es das sind Netzwerkfreigaben ja sowieso)
> ...


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

Heißt zufällig ein Nutzer Administrator?
Oder haben beide PCs den gleichen Nutzernamen?
Lass alles aus was mit Domänen und Heimnetzgruppen zutun hat.


----------



## ada101n (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*



> Heißt zufällig ein Nutzer Administrator?


Der eine Computername heißt: "Eldar", der andere "Backup"
Weiß nicht, ob du was anderes meintest.



> Lass alles aus was mit Domänen und Heimnetzgruppen zutun hat.


Was meinst du hiermit? Die Arbeitsgruppe heißt: "Workgoup" bei beiden Rechnern


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

Damit meine ich den Namen des eingeloggten Nutzers.
Arbeitsgruppe=XP=GUT
heimnetzgruppe=Win7=schlecht


----------



## ada101n (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Wo sehe ich denn den Namen des eingeloggten Nutzers?
Ich habe bisher immer nur einen Nutzer gehabt und dies ohne Kennwortschutz.

Wenn ich Windows+L drücke, dann werde ich ja abgemeldet und kann den Nutzer wechseln. Dort steht, dass ich als "Eldar" eingeloggt bin, was ja auch so korrekt ist, da der PC-Name der gleiche ist.


----------



## ShadowAMD (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*



ada101n schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich denn den Namen des eingeloggten Nutzers?
> Ich habe bisher immer nur einen Nutzer gehabt und dies ohne Kennwortschutz.
> 
> Wenn ich Windows+L drücke, dann werde ich ja abgemeldet und kann den Nutzer wechseln. Dort steht, dass ich als "Eldar" eingeloggt bin, was ja auch so korrekt ist, da der PC-Name der gleiche ist.



Du könntest den task-Manager aufrufen und in der Spalte "Benutzer" nachsehen, dann siehst du wer angemeldet ist.


----------



## ada101n (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schnelle Datenübertragung zwischen Laptop und Desktop-PC*

Hab ich ja gemacht. Es gibt nur einen Benutzer und das ist der PC-Name.

Aber mal ne andere Frage:
Wäre es denn nicht einfacher nur ein 20m langes LAN Kabel zu kaufen und es nur an den PC anzuschließen. 
Würde dann die Verbindung problemlos klappen und eine Übertragung von mehr als 1MB/s zulassen?
Also ohne, dass ich auch den Laptop per LAN verbinde?


----------



## Timsu (2. Juli 2012)

Du verbindest alles direkt mit dem Router, das ist das Beste.


----------

